# Who's the biggest [email protected] in Bodybuilding/Fitness?



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Your opinions?

1) Rich Piana - No explanation needed.

2) Rich Pianas retarded disciples, the so-called "5%ers" - Again, no explanation needed.

3) Hodge twins - Really unfunny pair of ballbags who don't even have a slightly impressive physique between them.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

@banzi


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Vegan Gains and Banzi.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Vince Delmonte


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Your opinions?
> 
> 1) Rich Piana - No explanation needed.
> 
> ...


take it your balls hang lower than your dick?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Shaun Stafford


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Vegan Gains and Banzi.


Totally agree on Vegan Gains.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Drogon said:


> @banzi


i fucckking KNEW someone was going to post this lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Lex Fitness youtube bloke. Can't remember his proper name.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> i fucckking KNEW* everyone *was going to post this lol


Fixed.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Clen Jones

And banzi ofc


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Or take your pick from this selection of cu**s


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Or take your pick from this selection of cu**s


even von moger?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Luimarco

What a c**t...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

averagejoe95 said:


> even von moger?


I like him.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Why no Jeff Seid mention?

Also the hodgetwins are legit, yeah they may be dumb but they're hilarious as f**k and lol @ sayin they don't have decent physiques, these dudes are in their 40's


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Why no Jeff Seid mention?
> 
> Also the hodgetwins are legit, yeah they may be dumb but they're hilarious as f**k and lol @ sayin they don't have decent physiques, these dudes are in their 40's


TBF they have gained since I last bothered to look at them. I just remember them looking like this:


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Theres just so many to choose from, so many w**kers, all of the above fit in to that category. Rich piana, jerry ward, 2 fake pricks


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> TBF they have gained since I last bothered to look at them. I just remember them looking like this:
> 
> View attachment 118271


I'm guessing that's an early pic of them when they were less experienced in training


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm guessing that's an early pic of them when they were less experienced in training


*before they started juicing


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm guessing that's an early pic of them when they were less experienced in training


yeh less experience, that will be it..


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm guessing that's an early pic of them when they were less experienced in training


that's what you can expect to look like years after lifting naturally if you have average genetics, lel.

Fvck that chit.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> *before they started juicing





Plate said:


> yeh less experience, that will be it..


Yeah I don't believe their natty but that could still be an early pic, no one is born jacked natty or not.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

so many of them about ...........

the six pack shortcuts guy as to up there........


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

vegan gains is complete scum, full of s**t , someone who makes such claims as veganism prevents and even cures cancer and meat makes your dick smaller deserves to be shot. Got to have the most annoying voice ever as well, sounds like a little fvcking girl.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Or take your pick from this selection of cu**s


what a bunch of helmets


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Harrison Twins....2 cu**s....was hoping Jihad John would make a video with them before his demise


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Drogon said:


> that's what you can expect to look like years after lifting naturally if you have average genetics, lel.
> 
> Fvck that chit.


Lol no, you can look better than that with average genetics.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol no, you *can* look better than that with average genetics.


can and will are very different

Could you? Yes

Will you? 90% of people probably not


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Drogon said:


> can and will are very different
> 
> Could you? Yes
> 
> Will you? 90% of people probably not


I guess. Just think people often underestimate what's achievable but nonetheless that's true.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

jason genova.. jokes, hes the best! smashed his lastest competitioning


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I guess. Just think people often underestimate what's achievable but nonetheless that's true.


Need to consider their age aswell as they are in 40's and making all kiiiinds of gaaaainz! Def not natty lol


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Colin said:


> Shaun Stafford


I was watching a friend compete in the WBFF fitness class at the o2 the other week, he genuinely should have walked his class but didn't even place. Shaun Stafford's (judge) feedback was his muscles were too 'blocky' and 3 dimensional .....


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

MARC LOBLINER!!!!! the guy is sooo fckin annoying!!!!!! he makes good points at times & can be informative, but I just find him incredibly annoying & too eccentric for me. Accent makes me burn slowly, horrible to listen too.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Need to consider their age aswell as they are in 40's and making all kiiiinds of gaaaainz! Def not natty lol


Strong name

Yeah I think they're chattin' s**t but can obviously never prove it. Either way still respect them.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Strong name
> 
> Yeah I think they're chattin' s**t but can obviously never prove it. Either way still respect them.


Best dayum fitness channel on that bitch


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

H_JM_S said:


> I was watching a friend compete in the WBFF fitness class at the o2 the other week, he genuinely should have walked his class but didn't even place. Shaun Stafford's (judge) feedback was his muscles were too 'blocky' and 3 dimensional .....


Can't stand him, and not a fan of his physique either compared to the same people in his category.

A WBFF athlete judging a WBFF competition for a WBFF Pro card who would inevitably compete against him, says it all.

But thats what you get when you are going out for dinner and functions with the owner Paul Dillet..


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Vegan gains, disgusting human being who clearly has some kind of sociopathic disorder. What sort of person films their own granddad having a heart attack and wants to put in on YouTube so he can say "See, this is what happens when you eat meat!" and claims that people who eat meat are "despicable human beings" because they "support the rape, torture and murder of animals" :huh:



> Or take your pick from this selection of cu**s


Calum Von Moger (big guy on the far right of the video thumbnail) is sound, rest are cu**s.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Had never heard of Von Moger tbh. Will look him up.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Had never heard of Von Moger tbh. Will look him up.


A lot of people claim him to be the next Arnold, wouldn't go that far myself but he's got a fu**ing impressive physique and he seems like a decent fella.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

noongains said:


> jason genova.. jokes, hes the best! smashed his lastest competitioning


Dude looked pissening.

Peaceoutbye! :whistling:


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Vegan gains,


that guy is retarded from lack of real food!


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Vince Delmonte


Yes! This guy is beyond irritating. Might be a nice guy. But his face, his voice...christ


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Yes! This guy is beyond irritating. Might be a nice guy. But his face, his voice...christ


Had an argument with him on MFP forum cos I was natty then and he said I was juiced up.....I was about 13stone lol fvxking div. Everyone started terrorising him,was funny as fudge.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

illpumpyouup guy. Megatwat


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Simon Panda and his little sidekick Ulisses or whatever his name is.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

No votes for Greg Valentino. I actually think he's alright theses days. But a few years back "what a cvnt" pin up boy of the anti steroid movement lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

H_JM_S said:


> I was watching a friend compete in the WBFF fitness class at the o2 the other week, he genuinely should have walked his class but didn't even place. Shaun Stafford's (judge) feedback was his muscles were too 'blocky' and *3 dimensional ....*.


Did the judge expect him to be a photograph?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Simon Panda and his little sidekick Ulisses or whatever his name is.


Ulisses is aesthetic as f**k though, he has one of the best physiques I've ever seen










Just lol @ those 2 always claiming natty though


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Ulisses is aesthetic as f**k though, he has one of the best physiques I've ever seen
> 
> *Just lol @ those 2 always claiming natty though*


exactly why I cannot stand. Very arrogant too.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Vince Delmonte


He say yes!!!!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

vegan gains! he is a real wanka!

any of them brah named fuk wits!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

coke said:


> vegan gains! he is a real wanka!
> 
> any of them brah named fuk wits!


SRS CokeBrah?!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Drogon said:


> @banzi


He is not a bodybuilder and clearly not fitness.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Thought I heard someone calling me...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> He is not a bodybuilder and clearly not fitness.


he has competed in a bodybuilding show (s) before, still trains, lifts and eats towards his fitness/bodybuilding goals.

still of the same opinion?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Drogon said:


> he has competed in a bodybuilding show (s) before, still trains, lifts and eats towards his fitness/bodybuilding goals.
> 
> still of the same opinion?


He said he wasn't a bodybuilderm. I competed in bodybuilding shows before and don't consider myself a bodybuilder anymore . I don't think we could call someone a bodybuilder because they follow a diet to suit their needs such as improving the physique or "building" a better body.Bodybuilding is a lifestyle and subculture. Silvester Stallone had a physique to compete in low level of bodybuilding so did Jean Claude Van Damme but neither if them were bodybuilders. One need to live, eat and sleep like a bodybuilder.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> He said he wasn't a bodybuilderm. I competed in bodybuilding shows before and don't consider myself a bodybuilder anymore . I don't think we could call someone a bodybuilder because they follow a diet to suit their needs such as improving the physique or "building" a better body.Bodybuilding is a lifestyle and subculture. Silvester Stallone had a physique to compete in low level of bodybuilding so did Jean Claude Van Damme but neither if them were bodybuilders. One need to live, eat and sleep like a bodybuilder.


we can agree to disagree bud. I don't really give a chit lol. Apologies for being blunt.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> He said he wasn't a bodybuilderm. I competed in bodybuilding shows before and don't consider myself a bodybuilder anymore . I don't think we could call someone a bodybuilder because they follow a diet to suit their needs such as improving the physique or "building" a better body.Bodybuilding is a lifestyle and subculture. Silvester Stallone had a physique to compete in low level of bodybuilding so did Jean Claude Van Damme but neither if them were bodybuilders. One need to live, eat and sleep like a bodybuilder.


post a pic or STFU.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

I had the displeasure of meeting Mike Christian some years ago and, whilst calling him a w**ker is pushing it, I like many found him him highly unpleasant.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

That kid who came back from cancer ? Swears he's natural. Pfttt


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> I had the displeasure of meeting Mike Christian some years ago and, whilst calling him a w**ker is pushing it, I like many found him him highly unpleasant.


Did he spurrn your advances in the gay bar?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Did he spurrn your advances in the gay bar?


can't help yourself can you ?

lol


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> Did he spurrn your advances in the gay bar?


He did. In fact it was worse than that as he suggested a threesome with Rich Gaspari. If it wasn't for Haney I wouldn't be proud of my virgin arsehole...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> can't help yourself can you ?
> 
> lol


duranman is now UKMs official punchbag.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> duranman is now UKMs official punchbag.


Took your crown. Sorry 'bout that shorty....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Took your crown. Sorry 'bout that shorty....


lets see how you wear it.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> lets see how you wear it.


Clashes with my mascara somewhat but luvin' it so far...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Clashes with my mascara somewhat but luvin' it so far...


thats because its too big for your head and keeps slipping down.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> thats because its too big for your head and keeps slipping down.


You love talkin' head don't you short arse?...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Simeon Panda, Rich Piana and Kris Gethin


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Drogon said:


> we can agree to disagree bud. I don't really give a chit lol. Apologies for being blunt.


suppose


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> thats because its too big for your head and keeps slipping down.


No way I'm adding to your w4nk bank! :whistling:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

duranman said:


> You love givin' head don't you short arse?...


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> post a pic of STU


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


>


Only do legs on days of the week without "day" in it.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Im an asshole, maybe one day you'll see my face on youtube


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> Only do legs on days of the week without "day" in it.


Isn't that what most clowns like do?


----------



## scallo (May 5, 2015)

Can't stand Lex griffin


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Marc Lobliner, mr 'old school' who is anything but.

And jason Blah hah hah ,,I just hope he is joking with this video, but I don't think he is. I have to admit I laughed when he got the blow torch out.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Better question is who isn't a w**ker tbh

Hodgetwins, funny but fake natties

jeff sied, hes gay as fcuk & a fake natty

rich piana - hate his synthol look & sh1t he sprouts

I would say biggest w4nker is lumimarco, absoloutely hate that cnut!!!! His voice & constant criticism and writing off any athlete who takes steroids


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

geeby112 said:


> That kid who came back from cancer ? Swears he's natural. Pfttt


I believe you mean Zac Zeiler.

Even if not natty his physique is impressive, especially considering his previous illness.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

> Only do legs on days of the week without "day" in it.


so not tomorow then?


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

Daz Ball.

Scott Francis.

Arron Hudson.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Yeah I don't believe their natty but that could still be an early pic, no one is *born jacked* natty or not.


hench babies


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Vince del monte. Complicates everything.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Your opinions?
> 
> 1) Rich Piana - No explanation needed.
> 
> ...


why don't you post a pic of yourself? you think you will look better than Rich at his age? mental he is, yes I couldn't agree more,Kali Muscle crazy and a bit mental, Lee Priest is simply mad auzzie c**t...


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> why don't you post a pic of yourself? you think you will look better than Rich at his age? mental he is, yes I couldn't agree more,Kali Muscle crazy and a bit mental, Lee Priest is simply mad auzzie c**t...


When have I said the guy is small or looks bad and when have I said that I'll ever look better than him? You can still be a w**ker and big you know.

Bit rich being told to post a pic by a guy with no Avi also :rolleye:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Better question is who isn't a w**ker tbh
> 
> Hodgetwins, funny but fake natties
> 
> ...


they really got to you didn't they?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Scott Francis and his mentor Scott Alexander

lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> they really got to you didn't they?


I would say lumimarco is just that bit of a cnut more than you are :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

scallo said:


> Can't stand Lex griffin


Agreed!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Scott Francis and his mentor Scott Alexander
> 
> lol


Quick - get on the watt bike!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't stand Mike rashid or ct Fletcher


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Quick - get on the watt bike!


been on it for 3 days straight, added 20kg lean mass


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> been on it for 3 days straight, added 20kg lean mass


Stoke that fat-burning fire!!! SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK!


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> OP you seem an unhappy lad dwelling on others lives. Starting posts about fat lazy pigs and then about internet fitness people who annoy you.


Not really. I posted an article that made me laugh because I thought it would be a good topic of discussion, which it was and this thread was about bodybuilding 'celebrities' that people find annoying.

Not even remotely similar.

You seem like you live a pretty sad life if I'm honest lol. I'd bet good money on you being single.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> ahhhhh I hurt your feelings


Not even close sweetie lmao


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mattyb009 said:


> Daz Ball.
> 
> Scott Francis.
> 
> Arron Hudson.


What are your reasons?

Not questioning your judgement, just curious.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mattyb009 said:


> Daz Ball.
> 
> Scott Francis.
> 
> Arron Hudson.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

Daz Ball.

Scott Francis.

Arron Hudson.

Daz Ball. Took his mother's kidney and Is back with the intentions to compete.

I don't need to explain Scott Francis do I mate?

I remember when Aaron Hudson was a fat nobody who knew f**k all. Now hes some diva know it all. Comes across like a cock.



BLUE(UK) said:


> What are your reasons?
> 
> Not questioning your judgement, just curious.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mattyb009 said:


> Daz Ball.
> 
> Scott Francis.
> 
> ...


It was more the Daz Ball on the list but fair opinion.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It was more the Daz Ball on the list but fair opinion.


Previously I thought he was a stand up guy.

Got to feel for the bloke in a way.

But competing and all the stuff that comes with it isn't healthy. He's had a narrow escape, put his mother through surgery now having another stab at it despite it almost killing him is a bit wanky.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Your opinions?
> 
> 1) Rich Piana - No explanation needed.
> 
> ...


i love hodgetwins. Daaaaaaamn. Get the f**k out of the way. Snap city. Making all kinds of gains........all kinds


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Why no Jeff Seid mention?
> 
> Also the hodgetwins are legit, yeah they may be dumb but they're hilarious as f**k and lol @ sayin they don't have decent physiques, these dudes are in their 40's


if they dont have decent physics then i dont know what it has to take to get one


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Least favourite is probably the ones with no muscle giving advice on how to get massive. Lui Marco cough cough


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

mattyb009 said:


> Daz Ball.
> 
> Scott Francis.
> 
> ...


 Oh that's not very kind is it??

... Scott's a lovely guy if you get to know him.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

AaronHudson said:


> Oh that's not very kind is it??
> 
> ... Scott's a lovely guy if you get to know him.


 :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Waiting impatient for the answer ?


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Harrison twins

Ross Dickerson

Simeon Panda

Joel Corry

All natural (apparently)


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Gotta love people like "mattyb"... little no-picture bad ass keyboard warrior. Bless.

As for being a "fat no body who knew f**k all", to now being 300lbs (check the avitar) and now knowing a bit more than "f**k all" now (hey 300lbs at 5ft 11" doesn't happen by "knowing f**k all") and not to mention being worthy of your attention - that's progression isn't it :thumb

Good thread. Keep up hating, it's cute


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

AaronHudson said:


> Gotta love people like "mattyb"... little no-picture bad ass keyboard warrior. Bless.
> 
> As for being a "fat no body who knew f**k all", to now being 300lbs (check the avitar) and now knowing a bit more than "f**k all" now (hey 300lbs at 5ft 11" doesn't happen by "knowing f**k all") and not to mention being worthy of your attention - that's progression isn't it :thumb
> 
> Good thread. Keep up hating, it's cute


 nobody cares about your weight fella lol.. its about how you look on the stage. palumbo was over 300lbs, your point is?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi and his alter ego lady feckin jennifer , i mean what the [email protected] all that about, wierdo


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

barksie said:


> banzi and his alter ego lady feckin jennifer , i mean what the [email protected] all that about, wierdo


 What are you on about.....who's Jennifer?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

latblaster said:


> What are you on about.....who's Jennifer?


 banzi has a alter ego , called jennifer , hahahahah , get up to date latty


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

barksie said:


> banzi has a alter ego , called jennifer , hahahahah , get up to date latty


 Always knew he was bonkers. :lol:


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

BONKERS !! in dizzy rascal style


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

zyphy said:


> nobody cares about your weight fella lol.. its about how you look on the stage. palumbo was over 300lbs, your point is?


 Weren't we talking about "knowing f**k all"? Dave Palumbo knows his s**t and was 300lbs. My point is were weren't talking about the stage, my point is I'm over 300lbs (305 in that pic... and not fat) but of course I "know f**k all".

As for being on stage, unless you've competed and competed and been good enough to get to British finals your opinion is invalid to anyone who is there. Bit like Wayne Rooney caring about fat Mike down the pub saying he can't kick a ball... I'm sure Rooney cares.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AaronHudson said:


> Weren't we talking about "knowing f**k all"? Dave Palumbo knows his s**t and was 300lbs. My point is were weren't talking about the stage, my point is I'm over 300lbs (305 in that pic... and not fat) but of course I "know f**k all".
> 
> As for being on stage, unless you've competed and competed and been good enough to get to British finals your opinion is invalid to anyone who is there. Bit like *Wayne Rooney caring about fat Mike down the pub saying he can't kick a ball... I'm sure Rooney cares.*


 He would likely be upset if Fat Mikes grandma made a derogatory comment.


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

banzi said:


> He would likely be upset if Fat Mikes grandma made a derogatory comment.


 Haha

I was at the WWE Raw show in Manchester a couple of months ago when Rooney was in the audience with his lad... man the crowd gave him some s**t!!! Poor bloke lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

AaronHudson said:


> Weren't we talking about "knowing f**k all"? Dave Palumbo knows his s**t and was 300lbs. My point is were weren't talking about the stage, my point is I'm over 300lbs (305 in that pic... and not fat) but of course I "know f**k all".
> 
> As for being on stage, unless you've competed and competed and been good enough to get to British finals your opinion is invalid to anyone who is there. Bit like Wayne Rooney caring about fat Mike down the pub saying he can't kick a ball... I'm sure Rooney cares.


 Of course it's in invalid, just like the judges who partake in the Olympia you moron. Butt hurt much? Hahaha. You sound like a right cry baby, what I said was perfectly valid.

Also I wouldn't waste my time chasing a 50 pence trophy or just to have the ability write things related to being a pro bb'er on Instagram


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

zyphy said:


> Of course it's in invalid, just like the judges who partake in the Olympia you moron. Butt hurt much? Hahaha. You sound like a right cry baby, what I said was perfectly valid.
> 
> Also I wouldn't waste my time chasing a 50 pence trophy or just to have the ability write things related to being a pro bb'er on Instagram


 You're talking about something completely different here. I never mentioned competing - you did. Re read what's been written.

I posted about apparently I "know f**k all", but yet I'm over 300lbs which doesn't happen by accident - so how can I "know f**k all"?

It was you brought competing into it. Not me. Weight is relevant because gaining muscle means you know a thing or two... which was what we were talking about 

You follow? Shall I draw a picture?

And I don't "waste my time chasing a 50p trophy"... for one they cost a bit more than 50p (usually a couple of quid), and two I compete when it's convenient in my life... It's a hobby, it's not what I do for a living 

Jeez another Internet wise guy hiding behind a Levrone avatar.

... I wouldn't be replying to this if I wasn't for the fact I was eating grilled chicken and broccoli and thinking up motivational stuff for instagram...


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fukc you all. Your all caaaaants 

Happy new year ladies B)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

AaronHudson said:


> zyphy said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's in invalid, just like the judges who partake in the Olympia you moron. Butt hurt much? Hahaha. You sound like a right cry baby, what I said was perfectly valid.
> ...


Re: Instagram. Go with a lion, the people like lions


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't give a fook enough to hate any of these people. Actually, I have probably never watched any vids of them at all - the only time I have come across HodgeTwins, Jeff Seid, Simeon Panda etc is when someone mentions them on here.

I tend to watch Poundstone, Eddie Hall, Andy Bolton, Ronnie Coleman, Mike Mentzer and I admire those guys.


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Re: Instagram. Go with a lion, the people like lions


 I heard wolves are the new lions?

I can't keep up these days.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

AaronHudson said:


> Robbie said:
> 
> 
> > Re: Instagram. Go with a lion, the people like lions
> ...


Wolves are so 2013.

2016 is the year of the Lemur


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

AaronHudson said:


> I heard wolves are the new lions?
> 
> I can't keep up these days.


 Wolves are loving caring animals that have been given a bad image.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Luimarco
> 
> What a c**t...


 Yeah I'd shoot myself If I trained for five years natty and looked like that horrible annoying up his own ass cnt


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

DUTCH SCOTT !!


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Always knew he was bonkers. :lol:


 Yeah he's just like u and me..I'm testosquirrel....run around with a tail and my nuts hanging out and then i also climb trees for a job....and you are prostate pounder..no explanation needed ...I love to tickle my gooch with my tail as I jerk off


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Mike ohearn, vegan gains, Luimarco

Big fan of jay, Lee priest and Jason huh


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've never heard of most of these guys so looked some up on YouTube, that Vegan Gains guy is actually quite entertaining.

He's clearly an intelligent lad and does make some of these other YouTube guys com across as idiots when they try and have a pop at him.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Why no Jeff Seid mention?
> 
> Also the hodgetwins are legit, yeah they may be dumb but they're hilarious as f**k and lol @ sayin they don't have decent physiques, these dudes are in their 40's


 they are 41! ...40 f 1    :blink: :scared:

I thought they are in their late 20s! fcuk black face genetics


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I've never heard of most of these guys so looked some up on YouTube, that Vegan Gains guy is actually quite entertaining.
> 
> He's clearly an intelligent lad and does make some of these other YouTube guys com across as idiots when they try and have a pop at him.


 No doubt, but have a watch of the video made a while back where he's called up on the amount of s**t he makes up.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Test-e said:


> No doubt, but have a watch of the video made a while back where he's called up on the amount of s**t he makes up.


 Well he is Vegan and that does go hand in hand with self righteousness and a certain know it all quality. :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ALL fake natties


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> ALL fake natties


 But Mike o tren and roid riches are my fav natties


----------

